# Follower tricks



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Can anyone give me any ideas on getting a follower to commit. At the lake I go in the same place and usually on the same lure Ive had a big one come in. Sunday made the 7th time. I've thrown every thing at it to no avail. Mostly has been on a perch colored gold 6 inch spoon. Sun. after a follow I put on a large safety pin spinner with gold blades. During figure 8 it came up an bumped it with top of its snout. Its a nice fish and starting to get aggravating. It comes out of a weeded in 4- 6 fow.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Speed up the retrieve as soon as you see the fish following or just after you pass the prime piece of cover/structure you may be targeting or in the last 20 feet of your cast (in case there is one following you don't see). You can also sweep your rod to the right and left while retrieving to make your lure change direction.

If it's a jerk or glide bait your throwing.... get erratic with the retrieve and throw in some pauses.

Give the fish a break... if you've raised it a couple times and it is boat shy or just does the old lazy follow, back off for 20 or 30 minutes, fish around and then go back to the spot it's holding. When you do go back, maybe try a different lure that you can do that erratic retrieve with and possibly get a reaction strike from a neutral fish. Unless the fish is acting real aggressive, I think sitting on the spot and over presenting and pestering the fish doesn't help your chances. Now if your out on a weekend combat fishing on one our overcrowded Ohio lakes and a couple of lurkers are waiting for you to move off that fish they just saw you working... then by all means, you better stay there and guard it!


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not over fishing it. I go 1 day a week (usually) I hit this spot early then move out. I suppose I have covered it for the most at an hour when a boat was sitting just out from me. Sometimes I hit it on way in. Ive learned it usually follows on first few casts then gone. I'll try some different retrieves. After seeing it so many times an its size its becoming a mission.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Give us some GPS coordinates and we'll try to help you out!

Seriously, sometimes all they want to do is play. Try coming back on it at a moon event, sometimes they will eat then. gm


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Give us some GPS coordinates and we'll try to help you out!

Seriously, sometimes all they want to do is play. Try coming back on it at a moon event, sometimes they will eat then. gm


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

Give us some GPS coordinates and we'll try to help you out!

Seriously, sometimes all they want to do is play. Try coming back on it at a moon event, sometimes they will eat then. gm


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

A good way that usually triggers a strike is to pull the lure away from the fish or to the side as fast as you can. Most times this will trigger a strike from a Muskie . Learned this technique while attending a Fenwick sponsored Muskie fishing school in Wisconsin back in 1982. I have it used it several times on West Branch and it works.


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks all. Im limited on times I can go. These seem so simple but sounds right. I guess I was over thinking it. This is my first year of seriously addicted. Haven't fished any thing else this year learning!!!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

What I have done is have a live chub set a few feet off of the back of the boat.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldn't get any closer than one cast. Try not to let her know you are there.Then Bomb Drop a Big Swimbait on her and see what happens. She will get the message. A little scent sometimes helps. Good Luck.

Roscoe


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think sometimes they like the bubbles your rod makes if you stick it in the water and do a figure 8 I have had some fish that seemed gone come out of nowhere and blast my lure once I stuck the rod in the water and made some commotion. I don't know why but it seems to piss them off.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I have noticed that some fish just swim away after figure eighting , others just seem to sink. The ones that sink, I drop on one knee, shove the rod deep into the water and figure eight again. This often works but hang on.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

If they are lazy followers and just seem to want to look at the lure every time around I I will pull it out of the water and then put it back in all in the same pattern as the 8. First time I did that was a accident but used it several other times and hooked up.


----------

